# Guide green copperhead.....



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

It's my turn!! It has been really tough to wait this out!! 7 months of anguish! 
I just got back from ankona, the boat is officially in production now...


So, this is what we are looking at; copperhead-
Guide green
Tournament edition
Black powder coat
Regular center console
60 etec
Atlas micro jack
Hydraulic steering
Fuel tank is being powder coated as well....


Btw... I saw something while I was there. 
I can't talk about it!... ...But I saw it!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

What??.. Was Mel wearing his speedos again? Everyone's seen that.

Congrats on the Copperhead !!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice meeting you today!

Congrats on the build, you're going to love it!


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Feels good doesn't it [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks guys!! I can't say how good it feels to be underway!! I have been without a skiff for 2 YEARS! This will be my first true sub 12" boat. I previously had a backcountry ghost. (Hull #7) she was advertised as 9" boat... Nope.

PIB- sorry I couldn't stay to trade a story.. It's very hard to have an adult conversation with my 2 boys with me. One is 2, the other is 4. They can be a handful (wouldn't trade it for anything), and it was time for lunch...


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> Thanks guys!! I can't say how good it feels to be underway!! I have been without a skiff for 2 YEARS!  This will be my first true sub 12" boat. I previously had a backcountry ghost. (Hull #7) she was advertised as 9" boat... Nope.
> 
> PIB- sorry I couldn't stay to trade a story.. It's very hard to have an adult conversation with my 2 boys with me. One is 2, the other is 4. They can be a handful (wouldn't trade it for anything), and it was time for lunch...


Too bad.  Kids come first forever and for sure, but in 20 minutes Erik (PIB) could have told you all you need to know about a Copperhead for your next three lifetimes.


----------



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

Super jealous, I'm waiting and it's taking forever!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Buddy my name is John I live outside Miami congratulations on your Boat you will love it was going to send a pm on your build bot for some reason I forgot my password and have been locked out of the fourm until today what a pain in the ass PM sent.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry Buddy no Pm button under post will try tomorrow.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Buddy my mistake check your PM box now. Thanks JRP


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Jrp, got your pm.


Working out a little design for some custom under gunnel rod storage.... I kinda like it so far!



Also got word on my hull-


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Got word that my motor and trailer have been delivered... Also decided to go with the icommand and v-marine push pole holders- 
looking into trolling motor setups now.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

call Master Repair in Stuart great people .All of them have 52in shafts which to me is to long for that boat to much in the way especially in the up position while not deployed.Mike at master Repair is an authorized Mincota dealer which is all I would have he can cut the shaft to like 46also put a handle extension on it with push button 55lb thrust 12v is all you need .Many people prefer the auto pilot one I hate pushing buttons and also don't want the motor sticking out past rub rail .The hold position is really sweet on this motor if you do decide to go this route look up High and Dry post his is the only one I have seen that don't stick out past rub rail . They can't put gas tank in until the puck is mounted depending on what you want .Im still happier with the hand control var speed ,way cheaper and less to go wrong with .Mike is the man and hes close to where your boat is you won't be sorry.Also Hyd steering is the way to go everyone else says no go back and look at video's of copperheads running without it and you be the judge .You will love boat .


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks JRP. Yes, I know mike well, and have already consulted with him on this..

Also, got this update today!! Fitting the cap!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the color


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> I love the color


Thanks!! I couldn't resist one I saw it as an option..


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been in contact frequently with Erin.   Looks like the copperhead will come home this next Wednesday!! 
The fuel tank has been installed, hatches are on, and rub rail is done. Now to rig the motor and jackplate...


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks good. I like the full single color!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

She came home!! Still a lot of rigging to be done!! 
I can't wait to get a little slime on the deck!! Such a sweet sled......


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! Sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

damn that looks nice…….


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Boat looks great enjoy


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the single color look. Sweet


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

She looks amazing.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Is the color that vibrant in person ? Was gonna go all green since two tone nonskid is a lot extra !


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> Is the color that vibrant in person ? Was gonna go all green since two tone nonskid is a lot extra !


The photo is actually pretty close!! Everybody says "WOW!!" When they see it...


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great color but a black Suzuki would top it off


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Great color but a black Suzuki would top it off



X2


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> Great color but a black Suzuki would top it off



When I was first going to order, I was thinking hard about a Suzuki. Once I spoke with Mel, he made it clear that they have it really tweaked out with the etec. So, I chose to take Mel at his word and go evinrude. 

After all, I'm a fish builder, not a skiff builder...


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

My favorite copperhead I've seen. That thing looks awesome


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> My favorite copperhead I've seen. That thing looks awesome


Thanks!! I'll keep updating as I get it more and more rigged...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice....real nice


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet ride. I look forward to the finish product and the numbers on the water. Very nice!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Getting there......
Switch panel is in-



Under gunnel LEDs-



Under platform LEDs-



Front and rear hatches-




And the livewell is plumbed- gotta have a strainer!! It has really saved my butt before



Nav lights are done too!! I'll get a shot of them soon!!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Nicely done! Raising the bar on how to rig a Copperhead!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks!! Took her on her maiden voyage this morning!! 

She planes fairly quick-maybe 6 seconds
Floats shallow- 
She's pretty fast!!

She definately needs a cavitation plate!!!!!!


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

see pm


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Before sanding and painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something like this?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> > Before sanding and painting
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Yes!! Your thread is what clued me in to how it should perform.. I still have your number. I'm gonna call you and pick your brain...


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

She has been slimed!! 

Caught this 10lb snook last night on a DOA 3.5" CAL in gold glow..


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## snchristian (Aug 11, 2014)

What color is it?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> What color is it?


 It's guide green.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Figured I should show the progress...

An up close look at the custom switch panel encompassing the I-command gauge.



Here's the livewell all set up. A high speed pickup provides fresh water with the help of a rule 800 Gph pump. Also have the option for when the skiff is in extremely shallow or hot water to turn on the re-circulate, which is a separate pump completely. The recirc also has an air pickup in the line acting like an air stone. Finally topping it all off with a blue LED!!!




Put a 55 Ipilot ST on the front. Had it rigged with the plug off of the deck away from standing water... This plug will not be a problem. I had a trolling motor fire on my backcountry. That's something I NEVER want to repeat!!! That loop on the right is one of my rod holders. I kept everything off the sidewalls for a clean look. It is a paracord weave with a clip....



The troller was set up quick release style. Naturally...




Here's a peak on the wet well area. Cant stress enough how the strainer can save your pump...




A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MIKE AND ALL THE GUYS AT MASTER REPAIR IN STUART. THEY DO AWESOME STUFF!!!!!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Very very nice.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

The boat looks great you will love it


----------

